# Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.



## rolandm (22. August 2017)

*Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, mir ein "Testlabor" bestehend aus einem PC  aufzubauen.
Im Lauf der Zeit hat sich ein wenig Hardware angesammelt, die immer wieder zum testen und ausprobieren verschiedener PCs herhalten muß. Irgendwann wir das ganze aber etwas unübersichtlich und vor allem unhandlich.

Daher möchte ich mir einen Rechner bauen, der mir über VM alles mögliche zur Verfügung stellt.

Mein Anforderungsprofil sieht wie folgt aus.

HOST wird Debian 9 mit Cinnamon

Es soll eher zum Testen/Einarbeiten/Kennenlernen folgendes als VM genutzt werden

1 x Firewall (Spohos)
1 x Xpenology (NAS)
2 bis 3 x Testsystem für alles mögliche

1 x VM mit Windows 7 (dies brauche ich wegen 2 Anwendungen, für die ich unter Linux noch nichts für mich passendes gefunden habe.)

Es wird somit kein Produktivsystem für den Dauereinsatz.
Auch spielt Gaming hier keine Rolle, da ich dafür einen separaten PC habe.

Folgende Hardware ist vorhanden.

1 x R7 1700 (Hier steht eher das Undervolting im Vordergrund. Wenn dabei etwas OC herausspringt, auch gut.)
1 x ASUS X370 Prime Pro
1 x RAM 32 GB, G.Skill Flare X, DDR4-2400
1 x SSD crucial MX300 525 GB
Falls notwendig noch 1 oder 2 ältere Intel SSD mit 80 GB
1 Monitor 24 Zoll (1920 x 1200)
1 Monitor 25 Zoll (2560 x 1440)
1 x RX 550
1 x HD 4350

Noch unklar ist die Anzahl an Netzwerkports.
neben dem Onboard Port ist noch eine Erweiterungskarte mit 1 Port vorhanden.

Gefühlt bräuchte ich mindestens 4 Ports (1 x Hauptrechner, 2 x Firwall, 1 x Rest)
Also noch eine 2 Portkarte einbauen.

Jetzt bin ich mir wegen der Virtualisierung etwas unsicher. Je länger man liest, umso schwieriger wird es.
Zumal man auch aktuelle Informationen nur sehr schwer findet.

Folgende habe ich für mich mal in den Topf gelegt.

KVM/Qemu

Virtualbox

Proxmox

Was würde aus eurer Sicht und Erfahrung den besten Kompromiss aus Handling, Funktionen und Performance bieten.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## crass127 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.*

Hallo rolandm,

schau mal hier rein:
Virtualisierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

das sollte dir eine gute Entscheidungshilfe bieten.


----------



## niklasschaefer (22. August 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.*

Hallo,
würde in eine ganz andere Richtung gehen und mir die richtigen Hypervisor anschauen. Ala VmWare Esxi und Microsoft Hyper-V Server gibt es beides kostenlos zubeziehen und beide Lösungen haben hier ihre Vor und Nachteile.

Aus Performance Gründen würde ich VirtualBox schonmal rausnehmen sehr viel Overhead. Promox kann man machen ist auch nicht schlecht. Xen wäre vielleicht auch noch eine alternative wenn es Linux sein muss. KVM kann ich leider nichts zusagen da nie genutzt wurden. 

Netzwerkports mindestens 4x würde aber auf 6x gehen oder wenn es deine Struktur und Switsch hergeben 1x10Gbit noch dazu. Firewall würde ich exklusiv 2 Netzwerkports zuweisen das ist meines Wissens nur bei VMWare und MS Hyper-V möglich. 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.*

Wobei VirtualBox mit VTx und genügend RAM auch flüssig läuft.


----------



## forenshit (22. August 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.*

"Building Virtual Machine Labs: A Hands-On Guide" von Tony Robinson.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.*

Moin moin,

also im Endeffekt kann jeder der von dir genannten Tools dein Problem lösen. Auch könnte man ESXi, Xen oder Hyper-V nutzen, jedoch find ich nun einem Neuling die Empfehlung eines T1 Hypervisors schon echt fragwürdig. Hier weiß ich nicht was niklasschaefer sich denkt  Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich legitime Software aber nicht für einen Anfänger.

Für dich rolandm ist nun primär entscheidend wie viel du wirklich lernen möchtest bzw. bereit bist zu lernen. Danach würde ich etwas die Auswahl für den Anfang treffen.

Gesagt sei aber gesagt: Proxmox ist eher als eigenständiges Betriebssystem zu sehen. Ähnlich wie ESXi oder Xen. Man kann Proxmox auch auf jeden üblichen Debian-PC installieren, jedoch empfehle ich dir das nicht. Du solltest also nur Proxmox in Betracht ziehen, wenn du wirklich den Host nur für Virtualisierung abstellen möchtest.

Von daher würde ich mir erst einmal Gedanken um VirtualBox und QEMU machen. Welche Lösung du davon nun wählst ist eigentlich egal. Beide können dein Problem lösen. Sie unterscheiden sich, wie bereits gesagt wurde, primär in der Performance. QEMU/KVM ist aufgrund seiner Kernel-nähe unter Linux einfach performanter. Will man also produktiv virtualisieren, dann würde ich nicht VirtualBox den Vortritt lassen.

VirtualBox ist aber extrem easy und existiert auch unter Windows. Daher ist es oft so beliebt, da man unter Windows und Linux ein Tool nutzen kann. Ich persönlich würde dir VirtualBox nur empfehlen, wenn du es super einfach haben willst. Wenn du hingegen etwas mehr leisten willst, dann nimm QEMU und KVM. Ich empfehle dir hier zusätzlich den virt-manager, welcher eine grafische Oberfläche zur Konfiguration deiner VMs ist. Unter Debian müsstest du ihn per "virt-manager" sogar direkt in den Packages finden.

Insgesamt ist QEMU/KVM also performanter als VirtualBox, eigentlich auch mächtiger, jedoch etwas schwerer für den Einstieg. Das sollte man aber schaffen, wenn man will 

Nun zu deinem Vorhaben im Detail: Ein NAS zu virtualiseren ist eigentlich nur zum spielen sinnvoll. Wenn man es produktiv nutzen will, dann sollte man sich ganz sicher sein, was man tut. Dann ist es z.B. notwendig, dass man die Festplatten direkt einer VM zuweist (passthrough) oder man unter Linux LVM (Logical Volume Management) nutzt. Dann kann man ganze Volumes an die VM übergeben und die VM kann die Platte direkt und alleine für sich nutzen. Maximale Performance und minimale Probleme.

Aber soweit möchte ich hier nun nicht gehen, darüber kann man Romane füllen. Primär kommt es hier auf deine Bereitschaft an sich damit eigenständig zu beschäftigen, sonst wird das nix.

Bei den Ports müsstest du, wenn du es wirklich richtig simulieren willst, mit 4 NICs arbeiten. Das ist korrekt. Das ist aber auch kein Problem. Jeder VM kannst du einen individuellen NIC zuweisen.


----------



## rolandm (23. August 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe in Sachen Linux und VM benötigt.*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

danke für euere Beiträge.
Ich muß mich erst mal vorneweg entschuldigen. Ich hatte vergessen, im Startpost reinzuschreiben, daß ich bislang bereits länger mit Virtualbox "spiele".


@crass127
danke für den Link. Kannte ich bereits. Da er aber sehr allgemein gehalten ist, nicht wirklich hilfreich

@niklasschaefer
dein Ansatz in Richtung Hypervisor ist zwar grundsätzlich interessant, aber für mich eher ein anderes Projekt.

@Shutterfly
danke

Dazulernen will ich immer.

@all

Da das Sys eher als ArbeitsPC (Mail, Inet, Office, Bildbearbeitung), und nicht als reines Hostsystem dienen soll, ist das Thema Hypervisor erst mal uninteressant. Ich werde mir das ganze aber mal als "Bastel und Lernprojekt" mit eigener Hardware vormerken.
Es soll auch keine Produktiv 24/7 Lösung werden, sondern ein "Testlabor". Nur halt nicht mit X PC, sondern alles in einem Rechner.

Ich werde mich für KVM/Qemu entscheiden, da es auch in der Lage ist, eine Graka durchzureichen ( falls notwendig).

Bei der Oberfläche werde ich mir mal den virt-manager anschauen, und mit aqemu vergleichen.
Ein erster Test mit KVM/Qemu/aqemu und Installation einer VM mit Windows 7 war schon mal vielversprechend.

Die NAS Virtualisierung ist tatsächlich nur Spielerei zum Testen.

Ein virtuelles NAS (Xpenology) habe ich mit Virtualbox unter Windows und auf meinem Dienst Macbook bereits am laufen.

Als ProduktivNAS kommt bei mir eine DS716+ und für Backup eine Ds115 zum Einsatz.

Von Daher noch mal vielen Dank an alle.


----------

